# Acid Mouth



## GF5 (Jan 27, 2009)

I've not been on the forum for a long while. My problems - IBS and reflux while still there have been reasonably stable and I've been able to get on with life. But I've had a flare up recently. Yesterday afternoon I started to get a burning tongue, a symptom I have not had for about a year. It improved a bit in the evening, however this morning I woke with my mouth tasting of acid and it is still there. I have increased my lanzoprazole from 15mg to 30mg and tried gaviscon advance also. But my mouth is still burning.The only different thing I ate yesterday is a couple of slices of white bread yesterday evening, but I wouldn't have thought it would be that?Do you know of anything else I could try to get some relief from it? Some suggested milk or bicarbonate of soda.Thanks


----------



## Cherrie (Sep 1, 2006)

Tums? Tastier than baking soda.I use it when I feel an attack coming on -- it works best taken with dinner or before bed.Best of luck xoxo


----------

